# Comment faire le tiret bas



## gary66 (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout nouveau switcher je ne trouve pas dans la recherche comment il faut faire pour obtenir le tiret bas.
Qqu'un pourrait il me renseigner car j'en ai vraiment besoin pour msn.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a ? _ ou &#231;a ? &#8212;


----------



## Galphanet (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Maj + "-" (il est a gauche de la touche maj)


----------



## dvd (24 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça ? _ ou ça ? 


y'a ca aussi: 
_ (underscore)
- (trait d'union)
 (ca je sais pas commetn on fait)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

essaie &#231;a :
&#773;


----------



## dvd (24 Juillet 2007)

ya un blanc supermoquette. mais je vais ouvrir la palette de caract&#232;res, il y est s&#251;rement.


----------



## guitou.net (24 Juillet 2007)

c'est tout con, non ?
underscore, c'est majuscule tiret : _ _ _ _


----------

